

Those who use E-Mail clients, do you mind the harddrive space it takes up? - BlackNapoleon

Just curious...I was wondering if it was worth using something like Sparrow for email as opposed to just the Gmail client or if there is some real benefit to having email stored locally.<p>I was wondering if you all felt that if there could be a similar experience if I just used sparrow to only view email but not store it locally.<p>I primarily use gmail but I don't know if worth even trying to honestly keep local access to emails on my computer.
======
kinleyd
Having a local copy is good insurance. Google could sometimes lose your data,
or sometimes lock you out of your account for a number of reasons.

~~~
BlackNapoleon
guess I need a bigger HDD...ha

------
gcb
No.

just use fetchmail and mailindex(?), otherwise hd access speed will be a pain

~~~
BlackNapoleon
I was thinking about using sparrow just to access the mail but not save it
locally...is that what you mean?

~~~
gcb
Noidea what's sparrow.

Fetchmail will download it

procmail will organize it

Mailindex will make it searchable

Then any client that supports mbox format will display it

